# No Last Name on Passport , how to fill Assessment on ACS



## vishalguleria155 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi All,

I am applying for Skill assessment on ACS. I have only my first name (Given name) on my passport. While filling in application on ACS website, it asks for last name (Family name) {Mandatory field}. It doesn't allow me to proceed to the next step untill I fill last name. 

Please suggest what should I fill in there as I do not have any last name. 

Thanks and Regards
Vishal Guleria


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Does your first name consist of two words? In that case just split it across the first name / last name fields. It happens a lot in some countries that the entire name is printed in one field.


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

espresso said:


> Does your first name consist of two words? In that case just split it across the first name / last name fields. It happens a lot in some countries that the entire name is printed in one field.


Hi Vishal,

How did you resolved this issue. Please suggest, as I am also having same thing on my passport.

Thanks,
Tarun Luthra


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

tarunluthra said:


> Hi Vishal,
> 
> How did you resolved this issue. Please suggest, as I am also having same thing on my passport.
> 
> ...



I would suggest you to get your name in the passport split into surname and first name.

Living in the western countries without a surname is difficult. Unless you want to be known as "Mr Tarun Lothra Tarun Lothra" or " Mr . " ( surname being entered as "." ). These might pose problems and lot of confusion later on, as obviously you do not have any proof with your surname as "." as such. 


More fun incidents would involve people figuring out what to call you when they see Mr "." in the application or forms.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

vishalguleria155 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for Skill assessment on ACS. I have only my first name (Given name) on my passport. While filling in application on ACS website, it asks for last name (Family name) {Mandatory field}. It doesn't allow me to proceed to the next step untill I fill last name.
> 
> ...


Add all given name in the SURNAME field. Thats how ACS recommends it


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> Hi Vishal,
> 
> How did you resolved this issue. Please suggest, as I am also having same thing on my passport.
> 
> ...


Add all given name in SURNAME field and keep Given Name blank in ACS application. ACS recommends doing this. Do not try to play around by splitting anything.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Add all given name in the SURNAME field. Thats how ACS recommends it ACS recommends doing this. Do not try to play around by splitting anything.



I would seriously disagree to the opinion of someone ^^ who has not had experience in this aspect as is quoting rules/instructions from the form. And, especially from people who does not know the sideeffects of not having a surname.

Please know that the "given name given name" stunt is just a work around. it will cause a lot of confusion in life ( more than the legal issues, which have resolutions certainly).

Police officers trying to figure what your name is, because your visa and PR will be issued for "Given Name Given Name" :-S and therefore the Drivers License, Residence permit and what not will follow!

I can go on with more examples. I had the same issue in my original passport, but I fixed my name before I ventured into the western countries.


When I say fix, I meant that I fixed it in my passport first!. Do not go around using the split name if your passport is still the same.

Luckily no other documentation in India, PAN/Birth Cert/10th Mark/12th Mark etc do not specifically partition the name into two. hence it is really easy to get the name split on the passport. Save the trouble.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ngenhit said:


> I would seriously disagree to the opinion of someone ^^ who has not had experience in this aspect as is quoting rules/instructions from the form. And, especially from people who does not know the sideeffects of not having a surname.
> 
> Please know that the "given name given name" stunt is just a work around. it will cause a lot of confusion in life ( more than the legal issues, which have resolutions certainly).
> 
> ...


You can disagree with whatever you wish.

ACS & DIBP guidelines clearly state that in the absence of SURNAME in passport, enter all given name in the SURNAME field of applications and keep the given name BLANK. Same holds true for ACS. For your satisfaction you can drop an email to ACS helpdesk and confirm.

And believe me i DO NOT (note that i DO NOT) give any info so surely which i am not sure.


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Add all given name in SURNAME field and keep Given Name blank in ACS application. ACS recommends doing this. Do not try to play around by splitting anything.


I cannot leave Given name as blank. Either I should enter a space or any alphabet.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> I cannot leave Given name as blank. Either I should enter a space or any alphabet.


To have your peace of mind i would request you to explain your case to ACS at "[email protected]"
You will get a reply within 10-12 hours.


----------

